# محاضرات في التصميم من العديد من الجامعات حول العالم



## محمد ابو مريم (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اليكم اخوتي بعض المحاضرات pdf في التصميم الخرساني طبقا لل ACI 318 من أحدي الجامعات الامريكيه

http://faculty.delhi.edu/hultendc/AECT 480 - Main.htm

بعض المحاضرات المعماريه
http://faculty.delhi.edu/hultendc/ARCH220-Main.htm

http://faculty.delhi.edu/hultendc/AECT 350 - Main.htm


وتذكير بموضوع الاخ خالد الازهري

Reinforced Concrete Design to ACI-318-5 (Video Course)



ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم








​ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

*واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن*





http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
[/COLOR]



 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 

















​[/SIZE]​[/CENTER]


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد...
وهذا كورس اخر (شرائح بوربوينت) ..قديم نوعا ما لكنه مفيد
الكتاب المنهجي المعتمد
Reinforced Concrete, A Fundamental Approach, by Edward G. Nawy, 5th Edition
ويعتمد على اصدارة الكود الأمريكي لسنة 2002 ...ACI-318-02 
وكلاهما موجود بالملتقى
http://stommel.tamu.edu/~esandt/Teach/Summer03/CVEN444/lecture.html

على ما اذكر ان احد الاخوة ارفق لنا الرابط هنا فجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 يونيو 2011)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> اليكم اخوتي بعض المحاضرات pdf في التصميم الخرساني طبقا لل aci 318 من أحدي الجامعات الامريكيه
> http://faculty.delhi.edu/hultendc/aect 480 - main.htm
> ...





واليكم باقي الكورسات في جامعات اخري

AECT 480 - Reinforced Concrete Design
http://faculty.delhi.edu/hultendc/AECT 480 - Main.htm


(CIE 429 - REINFORCED CONCRETE (R/C) DESIGN
http://civil.eng.buffalo.edu/CIE429/


http://www.assakkaf.com/ence_355_lecture_notes.htm

http://www.sut.ac.th/engineering/Civil/CourseOnline/430431/

من باكستان
http://www.eec.edu.pk/postgraduate-civil-engineering-lectures.html

prestressed course
http://www.eng.fiu.edu/cee/DrMirmiran/index.htm

من جامعه الملك سعود

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/GE201ExamPaprs.aspx

static
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/LectureNotes.aspx

Structural Analysis II (CE 461)
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/CE461LectureSlides.aspx

Advanced Solid Mechanics (CE 564)
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/Lectureslides(CE564).aspx

Prestressed Concrete (CE 575)
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/PrestressedConcrete(CE575).aspx

Reinforced Concrete-I (CE 471)
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Pages/ReinforcedConcrete-I(CE471-Lecture).aspx

CE 533 (UI CE 547) Advanced Reinforced Concrete Design
http://cee-faculty.ce.wsu.edu/Faculty/Qiao/CE533/CE533.html

website collecting many lectures from american un.
http://www.coursehero.com/file/5873...sign-Lecture-10-Introduction-to-Columns/?v0=1

http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~elsalaka/index_files/Page396.htm

video lectures
http://www.learnerstv.com/Free-Engineering-Video-lectures-ltv321-Page1.htm

learning website
http://www.aboutcivil.com/index.html

موقع م/ ياسر الليثى جامعه عين شمس (به كورسات الخرسانه كلها)
http://yasserelleathy.com/
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يونيو 2011)

http://www.bgstructuralengineering.com/
A Beginner's Guide to Structural Engineering

Mechanics/Analysis/RC/STEEL DESIGN


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 يوليو 2011)

http://www.eec.edu.pk/lectures/MSC-Lectures/

above link have all below lectures

Parent Directory
Lecture -01 Introduction.pdf
Lecture -03a Design for flexure only )presentation).pdf
Lecture -05 Design of RC Members for shear (presentation).pdf
Lecture -05 Design of RC Members for shear (supporting doc).pdf
Lecture -07a Servicability.pdf
Lecture -07b Servicability Requirements_continued.pdf
Lecture -1 Introduction (October 2010).pdf
Lecture -1 Introduction.pdf
Lecture -2 Materials.pdf
Lecture -3 Flexure load only.pdf
Lecture -4 Axial Loads with or without flexure load.pdf
Lecture -5 Servicability.pdf
Lecture -5 cont-Servicability Requirements_refined.pdf
Lecture -6 Design of RC Members for shear.pdf
Lecture No 02 Material_2010.pdf
Lecture-03b Design for flexure only (supporting doc).pdf
Lecture-04a Axial Loads with or without flexure load (Presentation).pdf
Lecture-04a Axial Loads with or without flexure load (Supporting doc).pdf
Lecture-09 Oneway slab and oneway joist.pdf
Lecture-10 Analysis and design of flate plates and flat slabs.pdf
Lecture-11 Analysis and design of waffle slabs.pdf
Lecture-12 Equivalent frame method.pdf
Lecture-13 Complete analysis of E-W frame of 20 x 25 system for Gravity Load.pdf
Lecture-14 EQ Resistant Design of RC Structures.pdf
Lectures-08 Concrete structural systems.pdf


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 يوليو 2011)

للفائده


CE 432 Steel Design -University of Alaska Anchorage- Beginner's Guide to Structural Mechanics Analysis
http://www.4shared.com/document/vaLeHim-/CE_432_Steel_Design_-Universit.html

CE 432 Steel Design -University of Alaska Anchorage- Beginner's Guide to ASCE 7-05
http://www.4shared.com/document/Pi1cJSR-/CE_432_Steel_Design_-Universit.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 سبتمبر 2011)

http://web.eng.fiu.edu/prieto

Professor Luis A. Prieto-Portar PhD, P.E. page which has detailed lectures for below mentioned topics


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 سبتمبر 2011)

المصمم الهندسي قال:


> كل شيء في هذا الموقع عليه كلمة سر ولقد اكتشفت المشكلة بعد تحميل جميع السلايدات
> للأسف أرجو حل المشكلة



أعتذر عن عدم التنبيه ولعله خير ان شاء الله

يوجد حل للمشكله ده وتم تجربتها في ملفات الاكسل المحتويه علي باسورد

وهي فتح ملفات ال MS office باستخدام برنامج openoffice الخاص بشركه ابل


http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/stable/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe

http://www.openoffice.org/

لم اجرب الطريقه علي ملفات البوربوينت حيث اني الآن بنزل البرنامج وجاري تجربته ليتم الافاده بعد ذلك هل الطريقه نفعت أم لا

ref: http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-internal-excel-passwords

http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-excel-worksheet-password


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Staff pages which have a useful programes & files and lectures.

_*staff list*_

 *Click in any staff name to browse his page* 
1- Structural Engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...y/department/civil-engineering.htm#Structural Engineering

2-transportation-engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...il-engineering-transportation-engineering.htm

3-geotechnical-engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...ivil-engineering-geotechnical-engineering.htm

4-water-resources-engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...l-engineering-water-resources-engineering.htm

5-Environmental-engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...vil-engineering-Environmental-engineering.htm

6-onstruction-engineering-management
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...ering-construction-engineering-management.htm

7-surveying-engineering
http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/engineer...t/civil-engineering-surveying-engineering.htm​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

CE03.98N
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering 2003 (Asian Institute of Technology)Lectures

http://ares.tu.chiba-u.jp/~lecturenote/~SDEE/

which conten_ts the following topics:
(1) Introduction
(2) Engineering Seismology
(3) Tsunami and Seismic Ground Motion
(4) Seismic Ground Motion (2)
(5) Seismic Hazard and Seismic Risk


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 سبتمبر 2011)

University of Michigan ,Civil and Environmental Engineering Staff list page
http://www.cee.umich.edu/node/43


Dr. Jerome P. Lynch -courses
Associate Professor 
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering 
Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science 
University of Michigan
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jerlynch/proflynch.html

CEE511 - Dynamics of Structures 
CEE619 - Advanced Dynamics and Smart Structures 
CEE611 - Earthquake Engineering 
CEE212 - Solid and Structural Mechanics


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.hurricaneengineering.lsu.edu/
http://www.hurricaneengineering.lsu.edu/AllCourses.htm


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

youssifalsaadi قال:


> لو سمحت اخ محمد ابو مريم ...
> 
> شو باسورد البوربوينت الكورس rc جامعة الملك سعود ؟؟؟؟



لم أجدة ولم أجد برنامج جيد لفتح الباسورد لملفات البوربوينت

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
king abdulaziz university
محاضر: احمد سامي احمد الزاهر قميص

محاضرات في الهندسة الصحية
وتحتوي 
تصميم شبكات المياه - مياه 443
علم مياه المدن - مياه 342
المنشآت المائية - مياه 422
ميكانيكا الموائع - مياه 301



> http://akamis.kau.edu.sa/show_files.aspx?site_id=0052040&lng=ar


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يناير 2014)

أعضاء هيئة التدريس بقسم الهندسة المدنية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز
ومنها يمكنك الدخول الي صفحاتهم الشخصية وتنزيل المحاضرات



> http://ce.kau.edu.sa/content.aspx?Site_ID=135004&lng=AR&cid=48776


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (31 مارس 2014)

موقع كلية الهندسه جامعة القصيم 
Courses
محاضرات كلية الهندسه جامعة القصيم بالمملكة

ملفات المحاضرات

رابط المقررات التي تم نشر ملفات لها علي موقع الكلية

CE Course Description وصف المقرارات باسم المقرر 
Course Description Level-3 & Level-4 link


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أبريل 2014)

جامعة المنوفية - مصر- 
يمكن تنزيل المحاضرات من صفحة الدكتور الشخصية علي موقع الجامعة

ولمعرفة صفحة الدكتور من الرابط التالي حسب الكلية




رابط مواقع اعضاء هيئة التدريس

ومثال علي ذلك صفحة د. يوسف جمعة يوسف أستاذ ميكانيكا التربة والأساسات
صفحتة الشخصية وتحتوي علي محاضرات ميكانيكا التربة والأساسات لعام 2013
رابط صفحة د. يوسف جمعة يوسف


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2014)

تشكيلة ممتازة ومميزة وموضوع يستحق التثبيت

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أبريل 2014)

الجامعاات الهندية تهتم بالتعليم الاليكتروني ورفع المحاضرات التفصيلية

فهي جيدة بشكل عام ولكن يعيبها بالنسبة لنا أن التصميم بالكود الهندي- ولكن الشروح مفيدة لفهم بعض اجزاء التصمصم الغير مرتبطة بكود بعينة - الخطوات العامة وايضا ميكانيكا التربة وهكذا

VTC Visvesvaraya Technological University
e-Learning
VTU e-Learning Centre


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 أبريل 2014)

Wisconsin State Department of Transportation in USA

Highway Structures Information -- Standard Detail Drawings

manuals according AASHTO, AREMA








ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 أبريل 2014)

University of Alabama
in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, United States
Courses

eng.ua.edu 

Jim Richardson
Associate Professor
Civil, Construction and Environmental Engineering Department
University of Alabama
Courses
Jim Richardson's Home Page

in the following 
Geotechnical Engineering
Advanced Structural Analysis
Concrete Design I
Concrete Design II
Steel Design I
Steel Design II
Bridge Design
Steel Bridge
Masonry Design
Design for Wind & Seismic Loads
Structural Dynamics, Spring 2013

other staff pages
People - The College of Engineering - The University of Alabama

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود

​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 أبريل 2014)

Electronic Journal of Structural Engineering

Electronic Journal of Structural Engineering - EJSE

Archives pdf files
Electronic Journal of Structural Engineering - EJSE

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 أبريل 2014)

جامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين -كلية الهندسة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات





هندسة مدنية | كلية الهندسة
Civil Engineering Courses video
Civil Engineering | An-Najah Videos
الهيئة التدريسية
الهيئة التدريسية | كلية الهندسة
وصف المقرارا
وصف المساقات | كلية الهندسة
مشاريع التخرج
مشاريع التخرج | كلية الهندسة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 أبريل 2014)

Electronic Journal of Geotechnical Engineering
Geotech server home page
Electronic Journal of Geotechnical Engineering

Software from EJGE
EJGE Software

having the following softwares
BLAST!
Prediction of blast-induced
ground vibrations


HorRock
Coupled Horizontal-Rocking
Foundation vibration analyses


Perma
Permeability
Statistical determination for a given soil




BearCap
Bearing Capacity of
Shallow Foundations

ConSetle
Consolidation Settlement
of Foundations





Schmert
Schmertmann's method
for Settlement in Sand

Cc
Estimation of Compression Index
using Empirical Correlations




Slope
Slope Stability Analysis by
Simplified Bishop Method

RetWall
Retaining Wall Design
(Gravity & Cantilever)





StrsDist
Stress Distribution 
in the Ground by Elastic Theory

Vs
Shear Wave Velocity Estimations
by Field and Lab-based correlations


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 أبريل 2014)

http://www.caee.utexas.edu/prof/wood/ce384r/index.html
CE 384R - Earthquake Engineering
by
Sharon L. Wood
Department of Civil Engineering
http://www.caee.utexas.edu/faculty/directory/wood
University of Texas​


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 مايو 2014)

http://www.zu.edu.eg/




Dr Ehab Boghdadi Matar

Professor of Steel Structures and Bridges

Consultant of R.C. and Steel Structures
Department of structural Engineering

Faculty of Engineering
Zagazig University, Zagazig , Egypt 

http://www.ehabmatar.staff.zu.edu.eg/e.matar/page.asp?id=43

Courses -Steel Structures and Bridges




http://www.ehabmatar.staff.zu.edu.eg/e.matar/browseMyFiles.asp?path=./userdownloads/My Courses/

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 مايو 2014)

مشاريع تخرج من معهد للهندسة والتكنولوجيا بالهند
Gokaraju Rangaraju Institute of Engineering and Technology - india






بها مشاريع جيدة كخزانات علوية وفي مختلف المجالات الإنشائية- وستفيد طلبة التخرج - والمتخرجين ايضاً
civil
civil2012


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 يونيو 2014)

NPTEL PHASE 2 - Courses


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2014)

الاقتباس من مشاركة مهندس mohamed diad من موضوع الى خبراء الديناميك مشاركة 12



> mohamed diad قال:
> 
> 
> > بالاضافه الى مشاركات المهندس محمد ابو كريم ده ايضا موقع هندى تعليمى ممتاااز IITs and IISc elearning Courses in Engineering and Science under NPTEL
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2014)

*University of Southern California *

courses for all departments
Engineering Class Home Pages





Arch 213A: Structure Systems and Seismic Design
Arch 513: Advanced Structures
Arch 213b: Structure Systems and Seismic Design
Arch 613: Structures Research
CE457 RC DESIGN​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يونيو 2014)

tarek_abulail قال:


> CEE511 Structural Dynamics - University of Michigan



Support Notes

Course Outline
Course Schedule
Class #1: Introduction and Motivation
Class #2: Formulation of Equation of Motion
Class #3: Free Vibration of Undamped SDOF Systems
Class #4: Free Vibration of Damped SDOF Systems
Class 5 Notes - SDOF System Characterization
Class 6 Notes - Undamped Harmonic Response
Class 7 Notes - Damped Harmonic Response
Class 8 Notes - Identification of Structural Damping
Class 9 Notes - Harmonic Base Motion and Accelerometers
Class 10 Notes - Period Loads and the Fourier Series
Class 11 Notes - Impulsive Loads and Shock Spectra
Class 12 Notes - Numerical Integration Methods
Class 13 Notes - Numerical Integration Methods Continued
Class 14 Notes - Earthquakes and Response Spectra
Class 15 Notes - Seismic Design Spectra
Class 16 Notes - Multiple Degree-of-Freedom Systems (MDOF)
Class 17 Notes - Modeling Distributed Parameter Systems
Class 18 Notes - Static Condensation and Consistent Mass Matrices
Class 19 Notes - Generalized Eigenvalue Problems
Class 20 Notes - Rayleigh Quotient and Orthonormality of Modes
Class 21 Notes - Modal Superposition
Class 22 Notes - Damping in MDOF Systems
Class 23 Notes - Modal Participation and Contributions
Class 24 Notes - Seismic Response of MDOF Systems​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يونيو 2014)

محاضرات في الطرق من 





https://engineering.purdue.edu/CE/Academics/Groups/Materials/Details/FacultyInfo/JHaddock/teaching

CE 331 Civil Engineering Materials II
CE 461 Roadway and Pavement Design
CE 535 Bituminous Materials and Mixtures
CE 563 Airport Design


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يونيو 2014)

College of Engineering at the University of Alaska Anchorage 

all department courses
UAA School of Engineering
Civil Engineering

CE 334	Properties of Materials
CE 344	Water Resources Engineering
CE 402	Transportation Engineering
CE 404	Highway Engineering
CE 422	Foundation Engineering
CE 431	Structural Analysis
CE 432	Steel Design
CE 433	Reinforced Concrete Design
CE 434	Timber Design
CE 435	Soil Mechanics
CE 438	Design of Engineering Systems
CE 441	Sanitary Engineering
CE 442	Environmental Systems Design
CE 470	Civil Engineering Internship
CE 603	Arctic Engineering
CE 620	Civil Engineering Construction
CE 631	Structural Finite Elements
CE 633	Structural Dynamics
CE 634	Earthquake Engineering
CE 636	Multi-Story Building Structural Design
CE 649	Urban Transportation Planning
CE 662	Surface Water Dynamics
CE 663	Ground Water Dynamics
CE 674	Waves, Tides, and Ocean Processes for Engineers
CE 675	Design of Port & Harbors
CE 676	Coastal Engineering
CE 680	Fundamentals of Arctic Engineering
CE 681	Frozen Ground Engineering
CE 682	Ice Engineering
CE 683	Arctic Hydrology and Hydraulic Engineering
CE 684	Arctic Utility Distribution
CE 685	Slope Stability
CE 686	Civil Engineering Project
CE 694L	Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering
CE 694R	Loads on Structures
CE 698	Individual Research
CE 699	Thesis
PGD A030	Engineering Refresher (PE)
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يونيو 2014)

king stone قال:


> *ممكن اي محاضرات او ابحاث او مشاريع تخرج لتصميم صالات بنظام shells مع فيديوهات لتصميمها على الساب او الايتاب*



شوف هنا


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> مشاريع تخرج من معهد للهندسة والتكنولوجيا بالهند
> Gokaraju Rangaraju Institute of Engineering and Technology - india
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يوليو 2014)

الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة
كلية الهندسة

الهيئة التدريسية

توصيف المساقات - المواد الدراسية-

الهندسة المدنـــية >> مكتبة القسم (رسائل ماجستير، مشاريع التخرج)

صفحة الدكتور محمد عرفة
وبها محاضرات
Finite Element Method
Structural Analysis I
Structural Analysis II
-Design of Special Concrete Structures -Water Tanks-


----------



## civilo (21 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يوليو 2014)

Prof. Dr / Mahmoud Imam page

Books







Solved Exampels


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يوليو 2014)

Faculty of Engineering, Mansoura University

Emad E. Elbeltagi, PhD, PEng

محاضرات إدارة مشروعات وتحتوي الكورسات الأتية

Courses	
Construction Project Management

Operations Research
Engineering Economy

Construction Management Graduation Project

Systems Analysis for Construction Engineers

Artificial Intelligence Application In Construction

Project Planning and Resource Allocation

Construction Cost Estimating

Project Planning and Scheduling


ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

CEE511: Structural Dynamics
University of Michigan, Fall Semester 2013-2014

www.engin.umich.edu/class/cee511

Professor Jerome P. Lynch

Support Notes

Course Outline
Course Schedule
Class #1: Introduction and Motivation
Class #2: Formulation of Equation of Motion
Class #3: Free Vibration of Undamped SDOF Systems
Class #4: Free Vibration of Damped SDOF Systems
Class 5 Notes - SDOF System Characterization
Class 6 Notes - Undamped Harmonic Response
Class 7 Notes - Damped Harmonic Response
Class 8 Notes - Identification of Structural Damping
Class 9 Notes - Harmonic Base Motion and Accelerometers
Class 10 Notes - Period Loads and the Fourier Series
Class 11 Notes - Impulsive Loads and Shock Spectra
Class 12 Notes - Numerical Integration Methods
Class 13 Notes - Numerical Integration Methods Continued
Class 14 Notes - Earthquakes and Response Spectra
Class 15 Notes - Seismic Design Spectra
Class 16 Notes - Multiple Degree-of-Freedom Systems (MDOF)
Class 17 Notes - Modeling Distributed Parameter Systems
Class 18 Notes - Static Condensation and Consistent Mass Matrices
Class 19 Notes - Generalized Eigenvalue Problems
Class 20 Notes - Rayleigh Quotient and Orthonormality of Modes
Class 21 Notes - Modal Superposition
Class 22 Notes - Damping in MDOF Systems
Class 23 Notes - Modal Participation and Contributions
Class 24 Notes - Seismic Response of MDOF Systems​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

من مشاركة #11 من نفس الموضوع 


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> University of Michigan ,Civil and Environmental Engineering Staff list page
> http://www.cee.umich.edu/node/43
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

CEE611: Earthquake Engineering

University of Michigan, Winter Semester 2010-2011

www.engin.umich.edu/class/cee611

Professor Jerome P. Lynch

Support Notes

Class 1 Notes - Structure of the Earth
Class 2 Notes - Evidence of Tectonic Theory
Class 3 Notes - Earthquake Properties
Class 4 Notes - Earthquake Intensity Measures
Class 5 Notes - Time-History Records of Earthquakes
Class 6 Notes - Time Domain Properties of Earthquakes
Class 7 Notes - Frequency Domain Properties of Earthquakes
Class 8 Notes - Estimation of Ground Motion Parameters
Class 9 Notes - Estimation of Frequency Domain Properties
Class 10 Notes - Deterministic Seismic Hazard Analysis
Class 11 Notes - Probabilistic Seismic Hazard Analysis: Source and Recurrence
Class 12 Notes - Probabilistic Seismic Hazard Analysis: Temporal Uncertainty and Hazard Curves
Class 13 Notes - Seismic Design Codes
Class 14 Notes - Lateral Force Design Procedure in IBC 2003​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

CEE212 - Solid and Structural Mechanics

University of Michigan, Fall Semester 2009-2010

www.engin.umich.edu/class/cee212

Professor Jerome P. Lynch
Support Notes

Course Outline
Course Schedule
Class 1 - Principles of Statics
Class 2 - Stress on Solids
Class 3 - Shear Stress and Allowable Stress Design
Class 4 - Strain in Solids
Class 5 - Introduction to Material Properties
Class 6 - Stress-Strain of Different Materials
Class 7 - Material Strain Energy and Poisson's Ratio
Class 8 - Introduction to Axial Members
Class 9 - Indeterminate Axial Members
Class 10 - Stress Concentrations
Class 11 - Introduction to Torsion Members
Class 12 - Behavior of Rod and Shafts in Torsion
Class 13 - Plastic Response of Torsion Members
Class 14 - Introduction to Bending
Class 15 - Drawing Shear and Moment Diagrams Quickly
Class 16 - Flexural Properties of Beams
Class 17 - Unsymmetric Beams
Class 18 - Composite Beams Including R/C Flexural Elements
Class 19 - Stress Behavior in Beams - Elastic and Plastic
Class 20 - Introduction to Transverse Shear
Class 21 - Shear Stress in Bending Beams
Class 22 - Concept of Shear Flow in Built-up Sections
Class 23 - Shear Flow in Thin Walled Elements and Shear Center
Class 24 - Combined Loadings and Resulting Stress
Class 25 - Plane Stress Transformation
Class 26 - Principal Stresses
Class 27 - Introduction to Mohr's Circle
Class 28 - Stress Variations in Beam & Maximum Shear
Class 29 - Introduction to Bending Beams
Class 30 - Beam Displacement - Integration and Moment Area Method
Class 31 - Statically Indeterminate Beams
Class 32 - Introduction to Columns
Class 33 - Euler's Formula for Slender Columns
Class 34 - The Secant Formula
Class 35 - Introduction to Energy Methods
Class 36 - Strain Energy of Loaded Elements​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أغسطس 2014)

مشاركة قيمة من أخينا usama_usama2003
من موضوع محاضرات قيمة جداً : زلازل - د مشهور غنيم + تقنية الخرسانه - د محمد العطار



usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله في صاحب هذا العمل وجعلة في ميزان حسناته
> منقول من م محمود
> 
> ...


----------



## majdiotoom (27 أغسطس 2014)

من جامعه الملك سعود


Reinforced Concrete-I (CE 471)
http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/74508/Page...-Lecture).aspx

PASS: ksuce471

للقراءه فقط


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

من مشاركة اخونا الفاضل ayelamayem77 بموضوع أعلى نسبة حديد تسليح رأسي في shearwall ؟ مشاركة #7

professor. Samir Shihada in Islamic University of Gaza

 ECIV 3316 Design of Reinforced Concrete Structures (I)


using ACI318-08
Course Outline: 
1- Introduction: 
2- Materials and Properties: 
· Concrete 
· Steel reinforcement 

3- Design Requirements: 
4- Design of Columns: 
· Axially Loaded Short Columns 2/2
5- Design for Flexure: 
· Singly Reinforced Rectangular Sections 
· T-Shaped Sections 
· Irregular Sections 
6- Design for Shear: 
7- Design of One-way Slabs: 
· Solid 
· Ribbed 
8- Development of Reinforcement: 
· Development lengths 
· Lap Splices 
· Bar Cutoffs 
9- Design of Isolated Footings (Concentrically Loaded): 
· Square 
· Rectangular 
10- Applications 
· Comprehensive Design Project 


ECIV 4316 Design of Reinforced Concrete Structures (II) 

using ACI318-08
Course Outline: 
1. Design of Beam-Columns: 
1.1 Short columns 
1.2 Slender columns 
1.3 Joints of moment resisting frames 
2. Design for Torsion 
3. Design of Two-Way Slabs: 
3.1 Coefficient Methods 
3.2 Direct Design Method 
4. Serviceability Requirements 
4.1 Deflection 
4.2 Crack width control 
4.3 Skin reinforcement 
5. Design of Some Footing Systems: 
5.1 Eccentrically loaded isolated footings 
5.2 Wall footings 
5.3 Combined footings 
5.4 Continuous footings 
5.5 Strap footings 
6. Applications 
6.1 Comprehensive design project


Earthquake Engineering, ENGC 6336 

Course Outline: 
1. Introduction to Seismology. 
2. Effects of Earthquakes on Structures and Planning Considerations. 
3. Earthquake-Resisting Systems. 
4. Earthquake Resistant Design According to 1994 UBC. 
5. Earthquake Resistant Design According to 1997 UBC. 
6. Earthquake Resistant Design According to 2003-2012 IBC. 
7. Design of Shear Walls. 
8. Design of Moment Resisting Frames. 
9. Wind Force Calculations According to ASCE-2010.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

من مشاركات م [MENTION=6763]إسلام علي[/MENTION] بموضوع موقع الدكتور صلاح طاهر ... قسم الـ e-learning


إسلام علي قال:


> الرابط
> http://www.salahftaher.name.eg/
> قسم الـ Academic courses












http://www.salahftaher.name.eg/


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 سبتمبر 2014)

School of Civil Engineering
Purdue University
Judy Liu ,Associate Professor

CE 470 - Structural Design in Metals

CE591 Advanced Structural Steel Design Fall 2013
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاركة م [MENTION=87826]majdiotoom[/MENTION] بموضوع Aci 318 video lectures هديه العيد



majdiotoom قال:


> محاضرات روعه شرح الكودالامريكي ACI 318
> *Desgin of Reinforrced Concrete Structures 2 للدكتور ابراهيم عرمان/جامعه النجاج*
> 
> 
> ...



ومن مشاركة #23 من موضوعنا هذا مشاركة بخصوص جامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين -كلية الهندسة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> جامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين -كلية الهندسة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاركة م [MENTION=87826]majdiotoom[/MENTION] بموضوع هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه1 مسلحه بالكود الامريكي للدكتورنادر عكاشه



majdiotoom قال:


> هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه1 مسلحه بالكود الامريكي
> للدكتورنادر عكاشه /جامعه فلسطين
> 
> الرابط
> ...



وأيضاً مشاركتة من موضوع هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه مسلحه بالكود الامريكي


majdiotoom قال:


> هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه مسلحه 2 &3 بالكود الامريكي
> للدكتورنادر عكاشه /جامعه فلسطين
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/8j9cx59858rkbk7/design+2+&+3+.rar
> ...



وأيضاً مشاركتة من موضوع هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه مسلحه1 بالكود الامريكي


majdiotoom قال:


> هديه العيد محاضرات خرسانه مسلحه1 بالكود الامريكي
> 
> http://ocw.up.edu.ps/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/ECGD3217/022009/data/
> 
> ...


----------------------
وبالإضافة لذلك فان هناك محاضرات اخري بجامعة فلسطين





 الأرشيف الإلكتروني للمساقات (المواد) مع إمكانية البحث عن المواد ك ( steel, concrete, analysis, ... ect.)
وتحتوي علي


First Semester 2009 / 2010	188
Second Semester 2009 / 2010	260
Third Semester 2009 / 2010	192
First Semester 2010 / 2011	358
Second Semester 2010 / 2011	449
Summer Semester 2010/2011	107
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 أكتوبر 2014)

noor91 قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> انا تخرجت هندسه مدنيه عام وبدي اكمل في الانشات هل ممكن تزودوني بكل ما يخص دناميكا المنشات ,,,,
> مع الشكر الجزيل



عليك بشرح د عاطف العراقي ستجدها بالمنتدي
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvu-5gnProoAxRvXmEggBVr8MOc-gQl1W


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 أكتوبر 2014)

محاضرات youtube مع ملاحظة ان التصميم طبقاً لكود الهندي

civilians hub

مثال


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 أكتوبر 2014)

فيديوهات م محمد السعدني لتعلم Primavera P6 R8.3 - Primary, Advanced Level


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

CM 420 Temporary Structures (Formwork for Concrete and more) by Professor Kamran M. Nemati

*Lecture and Class Notes*
Formwork for Concrete
Class Notes on Introduction to Concrete Formwork and Vertical Formwork Design
Form Materials and Accessories / Design 
Wall Form Design - Part I
Wall Form Design - Part II
Class Notes on Horizontal Formwork Design and Formwork Design Tables
Slab Form Design 
Formwork Design Tables 
E-Z-Wall 2002 Design Tool
E-Z- Slab 2001 Design Tool
Shoring and scaffolding
CECO Concrete Construction Presentation
Aluma Systems Concrete Construction Presentation
Underpinning
Class Notes on Shoring, scaffolding, and underpinning
Tremie Concrete
Cofferdams
Class Notes on Cofferdams
Maturity Method
Excavations and Excavation Supports
Class Notes on Excavations and Excavation Supports
Class Notes on Slurry Trench / Diaphragm Walls
Construction Dewatering
Ground Freezing
Class Notes on Construction Dewatering and Ground Freezing
Shotcrete

​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 نوفمبر 2014)

CE 40270: Reinforced Concrete Design according ACI318

by





Yahya C. Kurama
Professor and Associate Chair
Department of Civil & Environmental Engineering & Earth Sciences

College of Engineering,University of Notre Dame

more files by Yahya C. Kurama
​


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود محترم نتمنى الإستفادة للجميع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

للأهمية جميع الجامعات الامريكية بمواقعها الاليكترونية
U.S. Universities alphabetic

http://www.utexas.edu/world/univ/alpha/


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 نوفمبر 2014)

أمثلة كامله بالكود الامريكي ACI318-11
Reinforced Concrete Design ProjectFive Story Office Building.pdf
PROJECT-low.pdf
PROJECT-medium.pdf
ملفات اخري
http://www3.nd.edu/~ykurama/ABET/


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

University of Alabama




Jim Richardson Page
Associate Professor
Civil, Construction and Environmental Engineering Department
University of Alabama

CE 438_538 Structural Steel Design II Fall 2014

CE 533 Structural Loads Fall 2014


----------



## مهندسه m (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن اعرف طريقه تصميم two way slab with drop panel and column capital


----------



## مهندسه m (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن رد سريع عندي مشروع تصميم طابق بطريقه direct design method ومااعرف شلون ابدي


----------



## مهندسه m (20 ديسمبر 2014)

محتاجه مساعده في تصميم السقوف ممكن احد يساعدني انا جديده في المنتدى


----------



## جيهان السلحدار (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مشاركة [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] بموضوع Design of Under Ground water tank - Inquiry

A Design Example for a Rectangular Concrete Tank
PCA Design Method
CVEN 4830/4434
University of Colorado, Boulder
Spring Semester 2008
Prepared by Ben Blackard 



سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا المثال المحلول طبقا للكود الأمريكي بدون اعتبار قوة الطفو في الاعتبار
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوه


----------



## Badrhelal111 (3 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 يناير 2015)

الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة
د.أحمد العربي أبو فول

محاضرات تحليل إنشاءات (1)

محاضرات تصميم منشآت معدنية بالكود الامريكي AISC

محاضرات هندسة بيئية

محاضرات إنشاء مباني

محاضرة تصميم أساسات متقدم

محاضرة ادارة نفايات صلبة وخطرة 1

محاضرات هيدروليكا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 يناير 2015)

Torsion design

من مشاركة مهندسنا م [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] من موضوع هل تسبب البلاطات مسبقة الاجهاد عزوم لي/ اتواء على الكمرات الحاملة لها - عاجل

http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/aalmadhoun/files/Torsion1.pdf
http://nptel.ac.in/courses/105106117/pdf/5_Analysis_Design_for_Shear_Torsion/Section5.4.pdf


----------



## Eng.amin youssef (21 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> للفائده
> 
> 
> CE 432 Steel Design -University of Alaska Anchorage- Beginner's Guide to Structural Mechanics Analysis
> ...


*محمد ابو مريم*
رجاء يا بشمهندس الرفع مره اخرى ..اللينكات لا تعمل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.mohammedsaif (21 يناير 2015)

جـــزاكـ الله خــــيــــراً


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يناير 2015)

موقع رائع متخصص في كل ما يتعلق ب geotechnical Engineering من كُتب وأبحاث



http://www.geotechnicaldirectory.com/


----------



## الليبي2008 (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا وفى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد أبوالنيل (8 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (9 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## anass81 (11 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 
جزاك الله خيرا اخونا محمد ابو مريم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مارس 2015)

A Beginner's Guide to the Steel Construction Manual, 14th ed.
http://www.bgstructuralengineering.com/BGSCM14/Contents.htm

A Beginner's Guide to the Steel Construction Manual, 13th edition
http://www.bgstructuralengineering.com/BGSCM13/Contents.htm


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 مارس 2015)

http://www.ce-ref.com/index.html
Structural and Geotechnical Engineering:


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 أغسطس 2015)

*محاضرات من الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة وبالاكواد الامريكية*

عجيب أهل غزة تحت الحصار وتضيق ولا تجد هذا المجهود في جامعات عربية تنعم بكل بأكثر مما ينعم بة أهل غزة :12:

DR Mamoun A. Alqedra
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/malqedra/courses/
طبعاً يتم الاختيار من القائمة Courses :20:
Courses
المســاقات التي تم تدريسها
1- الجيولوجيا الهندســية (Engineering Geology)
3- ميكانيكا التربــة (Soil Mechanics)
4- هندســة الأساسات (Foundation Engineering)
5- تحليل إنشاءات (Structural Analysis)
6- إستاتيكا (Statics)
7- تصميم المنشآت المعدنية (Design of Steel Structures)

مثال تفصيلي لتصميم الخلطة الخرسانية طبقاً ACI 211.1
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/malqedra/files/Mix-Design-9-2.pdf
ومثال ايضاً من memphis unv
http://www.ce.memphis.edu/1112/notes/project_2/beam/ACI_mix_design.pdf


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أكتوبر 2015)

فيديوهات رائعة

Introduction to Geotechnial Engineering

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyt3w3SogxUSJ7RSxQusXXA


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 أكتوبر 2015)

Dr. Mohammed Enamul Haque, P.E.
Professor
Department of Construction Science
Texas A&M University

http://people.tamu.edu/~mhaque/

Course Website: COSC 421 STRUCTURAL SYSTEMS II
Course Website: COSC 321 STRUCTURAL SYSTEMS I​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 أكتوبر 2015)

Michigan State University
Ronald S. Harichandran, Ph.D., P.E., F.ASCE

https://www.egr.msu.edu/~harichan/resume.shtml#Courses

CE 405 DESIGN OF STEEL STRUCTURES

​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 أكتوبر 2015)

CE 326 Mod 10.5a Consolidation test





"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 نوفمبر 2015)

CIVL410 Geotechnical Engineering II
http://cee.citadel.edu/civl410/CIVL410/Course_Materials.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 مارس 2016)

Indian Civil engineering courses

http://nptel.ac.in/course.php

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAVi5Zg6zSoyZUyKBtCJfmg/playlists
NPTEL Civil Engineering Advanced Structural Analysis
http://nptel.ac.in/courses/105106050/


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 سبتمبر 2016)

CE 413: Reinforced Concrete Design (Spring 2016)
According to ACI318-11
33 videos
- Instructor: Gregory K. Michaelson, Ph.D.
- Marshall University, Weisberg Division of Engineering


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCV9OyAY5K-XzR6OlpwH3FxkZ-JEvmHtg

--------------------------------------
CE 414: Structural Steel Design (Spring 2016)
According Steel construction manual 4th ed
34 videos
- Instructor: Gregory K. Michaelson, Ph.D.
- Marshall University, Weisberg Division of Engineering

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCV9OyAY5K-U_GojXS_8gI7lwbo2Lf_d3

-------------------------------------------------
Marshall University 2015-2016 FE Exam Review (Civil Engineering)
14 videos
Instructors:
- William I. Ford, Ph.D.
- Jeffrey T. Huffman, M.S. P.E.
- Richard F. McCormick, Ph.D. P.E.
- Gregory K. Michaelson, Ph.D.
- Andrew P. Nichols, Ph.D. P.E.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCV9OyAY5K-VOJjVCbvlDpvni2n3dG7jl

-------------------------------------------------------
ENGR 570: Finite Element Analysis (Spring 2016)
22 videos
- Instructor: Gregory K. Michaelson, Ph.D.
- Marshall University, Weisberg Division of Engineering


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCV9OyAY5K-XbJZOxkj8kMqD0MsG1ptBj


"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 مارس 2017)

CE 413: Reinforced Concrete Design (Spring 2017)
CE 414: Structural Steel Design (Spring 2017)
ENGR 111: Engineering Computations (Spring 2017)
CE 312: Structural Analysis (Fall 2016)
ENGR 216: Mechanics of Deformable Bodies (Fall 2016)
CE 618: Bridge Engineering (Fall 2016)
ENGR 103: Freshman Engineering Seminar (Fall 2016)
Marshall University FE Review Archive
Marshall University 2015-2016 FE Exam Review (Civil Engineering)
ENGR 570: Finite Element Analysis (Spring 2016)
CE 413: Reinforced Concrete Design (Spring 2016)
CE 414: Structural Steel Design (Spring 2016)​
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGv3KG_qIWQuIZEH-YGpBUw/playlists

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 مارس 2017)

AISC Education's videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/AISCEducation/feed​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 مارس 2017)

ACI Education's videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/AmericanConcreteInst/featured​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 مارس 2017)

PEER videos in seismic engineering
https://www.youtube.com/user/PEERvideos/featured​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 مارس 2017)

Hydraulics Engineering lecture
https://www.youtube.com/user/goomoofoo42/featured​
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## Mohamed laith (21 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خير م محمد ابومريم


----------

